# Recommendations for targets?



## crazyjoe (May 25, 2011)

Hey fellas, I'm looking for some recommendations on different types of targets for target practice. I shoot just for fun/recreation. I always shoot at my parents farm, no indoor ranges. I stumbled across "do-all target" systems and really like the "steel round-up" model:










Anyone use anything similar to these style targets?? Pros/Cons?? Also, where is the best place to find simple paper tarets? Basically I'm just looking for some target ideas, so all recommendations are welcome! Thanks,

Joe.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For paper targets check out Pistoleer.com or the Pistol-Training Q Targets available from National Target


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

If you''re looking for free printable targets you can find an endless supply just by using google or the like. I keep a number of them bookmarkked.

FREE TARGETS from TARGETZ.com
Free downloadable targets for 6mm BR Norma and 6BR benchrest and Long Distance shooting. Targets for 100 to 1000 yards and varmint hunting.
Rifle & Pistol Targets
The Shooting School - Free Targets


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Sometimes I can find the old candy "NECCO Wafers" available. Quarter sized pressed powder candy that makes terrific .22 targets. They explode nicely if you hit them square.


----------



## cruiser (Jun 4, 2011)

Went to my local scrap yard and picked up some small scrap pieces of 1/2" steel cheap. Spray some red paint on them and you have some fun pistol targets that will last a long time.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

Used water bottles are fun to refill and watch "explode" when hit. Cleanup is a little more effort, but they were going in the trash anyway. Lay them on the side and use the cap as the target when you want to hit a bulls eye. 

John


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Just wantedto give you a heads up on the Do-All round up target. I bought one of the rimfire targets yesterday because a local farm store had them on sale. To say the least I'm going to have to do some creative "engineering" to get it to work. I used my Single Six and Mark II with SV & HV ammo and the plates would only swing all the way over a small fraction of the time no matter what ammo I used and good placed hits. Most of the time they would swing halfway and stick or come right back to the starting possition. The arms are tension adjustable to accommodate different velocities, but I couldn't notice any difference at all even by moving them by hand. One of the tension screws few out while shooting as well. I'm not very happy with it, but I'm sure I can make it work even though I shouldn't have to.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

crazyjoe said:


> Hey fellas, I'm looking for some recommendations on different types of targets for target practice. I shoot just for fun/recreation. I always shoot at my parents farm, no indoor ranges. I stumbled across "do-all target" systems and really like the "steel round-up" model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own an earlier version of that exact target system, rated for 9mm to .30-06. It works for me, but here are a few things to consider:

- At the distance that it is safe to shoot handguns at steel targets (to prevent splashback injuries), those are fairly small target disks, and may be hard for less experienced handgunners to hit. After missing a lot, there is a tendency to move closer to get more hits, and then the risk of injury goes up. Always wear shooting glasses, a hat, and as much clothing as weather conditions allow (long pants and long-sleeved closed-collar shirts are a good idea), so if you DO get thumped by a sharp bouncing bullet fragment, it will cut your clothing and (hopefully) not you.

- For the rifle-rated targets, a 3"-4" disk is quite a challenge for many folks at the minimum 100 to 200 yards (depending on caliber). With my iron-sighted AR-15s, I don't see/hear nearly as many hits as I'd like to, once I get up off the bench and shoot from real-world shooting positions. Scopes and/or dot sights make it easier, but still not easy.

- On my target, only the target disks themselves are well-hardened; the arms that extend out to the disk seem to be softer metal and will crater if hit with some rifle rounds. A hit on the disk itself just scuffs-up the paint, even with FMJ .223/5.56mm ammo.

- With pistol ammo, an accidental hit on the twisted arm portion might cause a ricochet in an unexpected direction.

- The thing is large and fairly heavy, and yet must be staked-down securely so it doesn't fall over when the targets are swinging and getting hit. You will have to re-stake it several times per session, and then pull up the stakes to remove it when you're done. A bit of a pain.


----------



## crazyjoe (May 25, 2011)

Excellent info fellas! I greatly appreciate it! For now I ordered some Crucible paper targets (100) so that should last me a while, but I still want to mix it up and have some different things to shoot at. I think ill start gathering up milk jugs/water bottles etc. Once again, thanks for all the great info and keep it coming!


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

crazyjoe said:


> . . . Also, where is the best place to find simple paper tarets? . . . Thanks, Joe.


When pistol shooting out in our Nat'l Forest, I use paper targets I print myself.
Use any 'ol "Paint" program. Just make thick black line circles. One, two, three inch radius. So the three inch radius is six inches wide on your 8 1/2" wide by 11" tall paper.
I use a couple of milk crates topped with a cardboard box to get the "right height". Staple the target to the cardboard box. Or, use four nails in the corners to hold it in place.

This works well for "defensive distance" practice, like seven to ten yards. I can do things "not allowed" on our Club Range. Like drawing and firing. Or moving and firing.
I have my cellphone handy in case I shoot myself. I'm "quite careful", because it's a long way for the 911 folks to come get me. 
These targets are also good for my Gamo airgun with a scope that is "crazy accurate" at the airgun 15 yards. This is great for practicing "rifle technique".

I use commercial targets for my Rem. 700 "sniper rifle". Oops, scratch that. It's a varmint rifle, composite stock, stainless with fluted barrel, Millet "mil-dot" 4-16 x 50mm scope.
You know, .308 Win is for "big varmints". I use "real sighting in targets". A center part, and four "arranged" around the center. Works good for a "one minute" gun at 100 yds.
After all, you don't want to walk a hundred yards out and back after each string of five shots. This lets you do five strings of five. Check the barrel temp. after doing this rapid fire. :mrgreen:

I'm too lazy to shoot much at 500 yards. Out and back is a half-mile walk to change targets. Once in a while just to deflate my ego. 
For a "minute gun", putting them inside that printed out six inch diameter "ring" on paper is a real challenge. The "problem" is me, not the gun. tumbleweed


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

johnr said:


> Used water bottles are fun to refill and watch "explode" when hit. . .


Out in our Nat'l Forest you can have a lot of fun.
I made a movie on "explosion results" at 15 yards for gallon milk jugs filled with water. First, .38 Special, then .45 Long Colt, then .454 Casull. VERY interesting.
I still shoot 'em just for fun before I throw them away. At 100 yds. my .308 Win FMJ doesn't "explode" them. Just splits the jug as it "zips on through". Also very interesting.

Last year I shot a gallon milk jug filled with gasoline with my .454 Casull to see what would happen. Nothing, just a really environmentally BAD total dispersion of a hydrocarbon "product".
I thought of doing it one more time, with a lighted candle a few feet away to set off the "fog". But, it was fire season here in our Nat'l Forest, and I DID NOT want to go to jail.:smt166


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

talldrink said:


> Just wantedto give you a heads up on the Do-All round up target. I bought one of the rimfire targets yesterday because a local farm store had them on sale. To say the least I'm going to have to do some creative "engineering" to get it to work. I used my Single Six and Mark II with SV & HV ammo and the plates would only swing all the way over a small fraction of the time no matter what ammo I used and good placed hits. Most of the time they would swing halfway and stick or come right back to the starting possition. The arms are tension adjustable to accommodate different velocities, but I couldn't notice any difference at all even by moving them by hand. One of the tension screws few out while shooting as well. I'm not very happy with it, but I'm sure I can make it work even though I shouldn't have to.


Just wanted to give a quick update for anyone that might be interested.... 

I was able to completely disassemble the unit, compress all the tension springs by hand which shortened them by 1/4 inch. Relubed everything and replaced the tension screws with stronger ones (the threads of the old ones where VERY easy to strip) and now it works as it should. Good fun is now had by all.:mrgreen:


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

You want total fun in a target? Use colored ice-cubes. Make ice in trays, and add a single drop of food coloring before they freeze. Take to the range and line up on a pallet, board, etc. Each one shatters when hit by a .22lr in quite a spectacular fashion. Very fun for kids!


----------

